
Google Acquires DoubleClick for $3.1 Billion in Cash - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/13/google-acquires-doubleclick-for-31-billion-in-cash/
======
usablecontent
I certainly dont believe that Microsoft couldnt have outbid Google, I think
that DoubleClick made a lot of sense with Google because its largest client
AOL is also one of the largest clients and partners of Google. Going with
Microsoft would have resulted in a potential lose of AOL. So may be they used
Microsoft to pump their valuation and then let Google do the rest. Poor ol
Microsoft, the once powerful company, that used to erode market share and
valuations of others is now being used to increase just that. May be Microsoft
really is dead now.

